# Who is this guy?



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance but I am a CMA guy

I was looking for Budo Taijutsu and Ninjutsu information, this part weekend, on the web and I kept coming across this guy, he even had a video on youtube, who is Ashida Kim?


----------



## bydand (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh where, oh where do I begin.  Ashida Kim is not Ninjutsu.  without going into great debate about his claims, lets just say he wouldn't get a warm reception in any reputable Ninjutsu Dojo, key word in the last sentance is reputable.


----------



## saru1968 (Jan 8, 2007)

bydand said:


> Oh where, oh where do I begin. Ashida Kim is not Ninjutsu..


 

Don't know quite WHAT he is.....

_this link was posted over at MAP....

says it all really...............





_


----------



## bydand (Jan 8, 2007)

saru1968 said:


> Don't know quite WHAT he is.....
> 
> _this link was posted over at MAP....
> 
> ...



Saru, thanks for that link.  Wow, I never seen something so lame.  Deadly?  Only if you laugh yourself to death watching him.  That sums up his talent right there it looks like.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 8, 2007)

bydand said:


> Oh where, oh where do I begin. Ashida Kim is not Ninjutsu. without going into great debate about his claims, lets just say he wouldn't get a warm reception in any reputable Ninjutsu Dojo, key word in the last sentance is reputable.


 
Huh. I always though that Ashida Kim was just a fictional character or even a psudonym that someone made to write books as.  I didn't know he really exists.

AoG


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2007)

saru1968 said:


> Don't know quite WHAT he is.....
> 
> _this link was posted over at MAP...._
> 
> ...


 
Thanks that was the video I saw and I must say I was very unimpressed by it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2007)

bydand said:


> Oh where, oh where do I begin. Ashida Kim is not Ninjutsu. without going into great debate about his claims, lets just say he wouldn't get a warm reception in any reputable Ninjutsu Dojo, key word in the last sentance is reputable.


 
Thanks, I did not want to offend anybody but I really did not think he was representative of Ninjutsu, or at least I was hoping he wasnt and I am glad to hear he is not.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 8, 2007)

Question,

When on TV would you use a technique that apparently requires you to strike into the air several times around a person before cuffing them on the back of the head?

Beyond that at least it was amusing to see.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 8, 2007)

He is by far the answer to his on prayers.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 8, 2007)

ouch, that video was just sort of embarrassing even to watch...


----------



## thepanjr (Jan 8, 2007)

The video has left me speechless, i expected more in ninja's.


----------



## bydand (Jan 8, 2007)

thepanjr said:


> The video has left me speechless, i expected more in ninja's.



Did you read the other posts?  That video is in no way represenitive of ninjutsu.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2007)

But why is he beating up on the ground, what did it ever do to him?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 9, 2007)

:erg:  Wow....all.....I.....uh.....Wow!


----------



## DArnold (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like to take the seminar on cigarett, slight of hand tricks.
Was it just me or is he moving in slow motion and not even hitting a target on his opponents?
How can you move that slow and miss?
LMAO


----------



## thetruth (Jan 9, 2007)

How can you cut news paper and have it be pushed by the blade out of the holders hands.  Maybe he made his own sword in metal work at school having been born a ninja and all.

What a knob
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 9, 2007)

The Ashida Kim music video:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> The Ashida Kim music video:


 
oh my... does Ozzy know about this?


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 9, 2007)

dear God in heaven...


----------



## Infinite (Jan 9, 2007)

I think my favorite part is the discussion of how some of the black dragons are off in war zones being mercenaries. On a "sword quest" and The black dragon is not a secret orgnization but an orgnization with secrets!

Seriously how do people fallow this? Did you notice all of his students looked in their teens still?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2007)

Infinite said:


> I think my favorite part is the discussion of how some of the black dragons are off in war zones being mercenaries. On a "sword quest" and The black dragon is not a secret orgnization but an orgnization with secrets!
> 
> Seriously how do people fallow this? Did you notice all of his students looked in their teens still?


 
Well I would tell you but I can't, not that I am keeping secrets but I have secrets to keep


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh my that last video!!!


----------



## wade (Jan 9, 2007)

:jediduel: WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, I think I've found my new art! I've pretty much given up on the sword, to darn many "real" experts out there to let me get by anymore but I think with enough time and effort that maybe, just maybe, I might be able to at least get some ability and legitmate ranking in this one. I like the embroidered belt too, I bet that helps him hide in the crowds.


----------



## Drac (Jan 9, 2007)

wade said:


> I like the embroidered belt too, I bet that helps him hide in the crowds.


 
LOL:rofl:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 9, 2007)

Omfg!


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 9, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> oh my... does Ozzy know about this?


 
If we are lucky Ozzy might bite his head off :EG:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 9, 2007)

That has to take the cake with him OMG is he an idiot or what


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2007)

but... but... he can put out candles...


----------



## Tames D (Jan 9, 2007)

It's nice to finally see a clip of this guy I've heard so much about. Very interesting.


----------



## bydand (Jan 9, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> The Ashida Kim music video:



Notice how he looks right at home in that straight jacket?  Man 4 minutes of life I'll never get back, wasted watching that dork make a mockery out of Ninjutsu. :barf:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> The Ashida Kim music video:


 
lol this is just too much! :lol2:

What in the world was going on in that ring!?!? :lol:


----------



## thetruth (Jan 9, 2007)

I love it.  The guy is a born comic.  I love the candle flame bit and him avoiding the punches.  I never thought I would see someone move so fast.  Larry Tatum eat your heart out :rofl:

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Sui (Jan 12, 2007)

"Supreme Grandmaster Ashida Kim"
"Greatest Ninja Master in The World"

hahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

*pant, pant*

jokes aside, his arm swinging, groin ripping and floor beating bears an uncanny resemblance to Glen Levy's arm swinging, groin ripping and floor beating


----------

